# PJ's Pets - 40% off any single item under $50



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is the coupon. Valid August 23rd to 26th only.

http://www.pjspet.com/_pjs/_eNews_Coupons/0275.jpg

I picked up a Fluval T5HO 54 watt bulb regular price was $24.99 for $14.99 plus tax.
--
Paul


----------



## Hon123 (Jan 30, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Here is the coupon. Valid August 23rd to 26th only.
> 
> http://www.pjspet.com/_pjs/_eNews_Coupons/0275.jpg
> 
> ...


On all location?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

We used one today in Scarb with no troubles. Thanks for posting this. Going to the Pickering store tomorrow to use another.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone know if they have freshwater master test kits? Going to angelfins tomorrow to pick one up but if they have one at pj's it'll save me the hour drive.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Anyone know if they have freshwater master test kits? Going to angelfins tomorrow to pick one up but if they have one at pj's it'll save me the hour drive.


I don't thing they carry the api kits, they carry the expensive ones in a mini suitcase. Pretty sure it cost more then $50

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Here is the coupon. Valid August 23rd to 26th only.
> 
> http://www.pjspet.com/_pjs/_eNews_Coupons/0275.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post.

Picked up Life-glo 6700K T5HO 25w for $19.97 - $5.99 (mark down) - $6.00 (40% off) = $8.98 + HST = $10.15 

The only better deal was the same bulb for $4.99 + HST at pet's mart couple years ago.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Today is your last chance to save 40% on any single item under $50.

Download and print the coupon. 

You can get a great deal on a light bulb, an Aqua Clear filter or even a small tank.
--
Paul


----------

